# Tropical Fishtank WIP



## NicoleW

Thought I'd start (yes another) thread of my fish tank, uploading photos of beginning to finished project and hopefully my new fish additions.

First.. An empty tank.























































Next, a bit more pink gravel I think, and adding a background. I'm thinking a nice bright blue.


----------



## Quinzell

Its looking great 

Just one piece of advice....I would move the rock away from the glass. You want to allow enough room that you can get either a magnet or scraper down there to clean the glass


----------



## NicoleW

Thanks 

It actually looks close to the side of the tank because it's a wave/curvy shaped tank but there's a good inch to two inches between the rock and the glass. I'm in love with that colour.


----------



## MelissaHersch

Ooo!! Pink gravel! 

A black background and some live plants will make it look lovely!


----------



## NicoleW

Did my water tests after added houshold ammonia and I'm also using cut out of the sponge from a friends well established tropical fish tank

Tests are looking good so far, going as expected.


----------

